# Seo



## Metro (Mar 28, 2013)

This might be a good start for you: 

http://www.bashkirtsev.com/2009/05/14/sitemap/

I don't know much about all this yet, but if it has anything to do with SEO......I'm there to learn.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

sirsparksalot said:


> Does anyone know where to go, or can anyone here help me with generating and/or editing sitemaps for Search engines?


Here ya go sir. :wink:

http://support.google.com/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=183668&topic=8476&ctx=topic

http://code.google.com/p/sitemap-generators/wiki/SitemapGenerators


----------



## chagler (Mar 17, 2014)

*seo*

If you have a WordPress site there is an awesome plugin that does it for you. Just do a search for sitemap wordpress plugin. I just did this this past weekend and it took less than 10 minutes.


----------



## DIYRemodeler (Feb 17, 2014)

Also, there are a number on videos on Youtube that walk you through the process of cleaning up your site for better optimization. Good Luck!


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Opps!


----------



## TobEdward (Mar 21, 2014)

Oops ! Google has it's Own Xml Sitemap Generator and Lots of Sites Available for Generating Sitemap. Good Luck.


----------



## mbender2004 (Mar 19, 2014)

As said above, there are plenty of virus free, vetted, plugins available that update automatically.


----------



## JessupBrady (Jul 2, 2014)

I did SEO years ago. There are special meta tags that you need to follow for how pages show up on the search engine as well. Are you planning on doing pay-per-click advertising for your site?


----------



## jtjordan07 (Jul 4, 2014)

The google links posted above are a very good reference.


----------

